# CAUTION.... the CGC is in the place..!!!!



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

You know already MIss TTR ...... after you had the chance to meet me .... and now... let me introduce the third and last member of the CGC .... VERA ....

Take care of yourselfs the CGC is in tha place......


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Hey y'all what's up ?

seY !!! CGC in tha place [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

where is miss ttr we are missing her... till then we are not complete.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

She might be somewhere in a TTR ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So now the TT forum is complete with Vera...I always though something was missing! ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> She might be somewhere in a TTR Â ;D


And what is she doing in there ???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Hi Vlastan ;D

yeah you're right something was missing in this forum but everything'll be ok now that i'm here [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey lord V... I am not sure that everybody will be happy to have the whole CGC here..... that's really something special.... and now the party is open...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

OMG................we're being invaded by the Europeans


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> OMG................we're being invaded by the Europeans Â


We are not only europeans we are the CGC.... the ultimate girls club.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> woowwww.... let's imagine what is possible to do
> in a roadster....
> 
> : :
> ...


YESSSSS We are everywhere at the same time,..... CGC POWER ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

> woowwww.... let's imagine what is possible to do
> in a roadster....
> 
> : :
> ...


I'ts getting hot in here .... ;D ;D ;D

nice to see ya....again Miss ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> I'ts getting hot in here .... Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> nice to see ya....again Miss Â ;D


Not enough yet


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'ts getting hot in here .... Â ;D ;D ;D


Not to worry Vera...this room is fully airconditioned! Lets put the temperature down and chill out! ;D

What CGC stands for then?

I am very surprised to see you all here...I guess you have more fun here than in the French site? Are you all TT drivers then?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Hey girls, did you see who the newest member is ? seems like everybody's following.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not enough yet


Naughty girl!! At least you French/Swiss women, know how to have FUN!!!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Lord v... none of us is a TT driver but we are all TT lovers and Audi freaks..... ;D ;D ;D

You should come to other sites and wou'll see that we have fun there too.... just everybody knows the CASS GIRLS CLUB.... The ultimate girls club ,,,,, ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

> Not to worry Vera...this room is fully airconditioned! Lets put the temperature down and chill out! Â ;D
> 
> What CGC stands for then?
> 
> I am very surprised to see you all here...I guess you have more fun here than in the French site? Are you all TT drivers then?


well, i'm in the swiss site the french tt-clan and this one at the same time ;D ;D ;D i'm not a tt driver yet... i have a Ford Ka : 
CGC stands for CASS (the Club Audi Switzerland Girls Club ) which means Zaika, Miss TTR and I


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Naughty girl!! At least you French/Swiss women, know how to have FUN!!!


We always know how to have fun... and we will begin tonight









Don't you agree with me girls ???? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

None of you have TTs??? Is this true? Hard to believe as you keep going to TT meetings.

What cars do you drive then?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, and tonight it's partyyyyyyy timmmmmeeeeeee [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

> None of you have TTs??? Is this true? Hard to believe as you keep going to TT meetings.
> 
> What cars do you drive then?


I've got a ford Ka, better a RSKA ;D ;D ;D it almost looks like a TT hahahahah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We always know how to have fun... and we will begin tonight Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You begin tonight?? What's in the menu then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So do you all have Ford KAs but wish you had Audi TTs then?

When do you plan to upgrade then?


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I drive a Ford Escrot by now.... but will soon get an audi !!!

Anyway tonights programm is : Dinner at the HAvana CafÃ©.... like usual....

After... disco.... with a lot of super things ... ;D


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

> So do Â you all have Ford KAs but wish you had Audi TTs then?
> 
> When do you plan to upgrade then?


Na i'm the only one to have a Ford Ka, it's my first car so i'll wait a little bit before changing unless somebody offers me one .... ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry to spoil the virtual party....where is the flame in this?

Are you flaming the 'CGC' (the enormous club of three)?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

What a load of fecking garbage. Puke.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry to spoil the virtual party....where is the flame in this?
> 
> Are you flaming the 'CGC' (the enormous club of three)?


Absofuckinglutely.

Ou, pour le mettre une autre maniÃ¨re, quand Ãªtes vous les foutus
halfwits allant se rend compte que ce n'est pas une salle de causerie.
Flambez ou cassez-vous.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I would like to upgrade soon... the next step I don't know by now.... A TTR 225 like Miss TTR or an S4.... ;D

I know you don't see any relations between them but I love both of them... that's the problem


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Absofuckinglutely.
> 
> Ou, pour le mettre une autre maniÃ¨re, quand Ãªtes vous les foutus
> halfwits allant se rend compte que ce n'est pas une salle de causerie.
> Flambez ou cassez-vous.


Bien sure...je comprends!!

ENCULE!!!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Absofuckinglutely.
> 
> Ou, pour le mettre une autre maniÃ¨re, quand Ãªtes vous les foutus
> halfwits allant se rend compte que ce n'est pas une salle de causerie.
> Flambez ou cassez-vous.


Ben on n'attend que toi Monsieur Gary pour faire flamber le topic .... vas-y montre nous ce que tu sais faire !!!!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Bien sure...je comprends!!
> 
> ENCULE!!! Â


YESSSSSSSS Branleur


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ben on n'attend que toi Monsieur Gary pour faire flamber le topic .... vas-y montre nous ce que tu sais faire !!!!


It's 'vous' to you.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Toi it's the familiar way to say you...
;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Toi it's the familiar way to say you...
> ;D ;D


A point exactment. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now that we are on the off topic area we must behave ourselves. 

At least we won't have any more miserable gits complaining now! ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> A point exactment. :


Sorry what are you trying to say ???? ???


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Now that we are on the off topic area we must behave ourselves. Â
> 
> At least we won't have any more miserable gits complaining now! Â ;D


Behave ourselves ... what does this mean ??? ???

I always behave myself [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry what are you trying to say ???? Â ???


Il veut dire que tu dois parler au plurier avec lui parce que tu ne le connais pas!

So Monsieur Gary....vous etes si vieux? 

Mais bien sure il moque!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry what are you trying to say ???? Â ???


That I am neither a child nor on familiar terms with you. It's an English thing about manners and respect for others. You may call it 'old' and 'stiff' (slang) but some of us like it as it is one of the last things that makes us different from the rest of continental Europe.

Just because you are a female ( :-/) does not give you the right to be overly familiar with anyone except V, who doesn't really count since, love him as we do, will talk crap with anyone who will listen. Especially if he thinks they are female. I always wonder about what his wife thinks...........

No offence. Chat away kids.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Il veut dire que tu dois parler au plurier avec lui parce que tu ne le connais pas!
> 
> So Monsieur Gary....vous etes si vieux? Â
> 
> Mais bien sure il moque! Â


Ben j'espÃ¨re bien !!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gary,

A bit of internet chat won't harm anyway.

...but yes...you guessed right...I am not homosexual!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> That I am neither a child nor on familiar terms with you. Â It's an English thing about manners and respect for others. Â You may call it 'old' and 'stiff' (slang) but some of us like it as it is one of the last things that makes us different from the rest of continental Europe. Â
> 
> Just because you are a female ( :-/) does not give you the right to be overly familiar with anyone except V, who doesn't really count since, love him as we do, will talk crap with anyone who will listen. Â Especially if he thinks they are female. Â I always wonder about what his wife thinks...........
> 
> No offence. Â Chat away kids.


just to say that for us the difference between toi et vous is quite another thing in France then in England....

I tell "vous" to people to which I need the respect it means persons of another generation... especially the parents of my friends or to older persons... people of our age and especially on forums don't say vous to each others .... they use usually "toi" and there is nothing bad in it ....


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Gary,
> 
> A bit of internet chat won't harm anyway.
> 
> ...but yes...you guessed right...I am not homosexual! Â


That's quite funny for a Greek man....

Ok... if you are searching me I am already gone ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> just to say that for us the difference between toi et vous is quite another thing in France then in England....
> 
> I tell "vous" to people to which I need the respect it means persons of another generation... especially the parents of my friends or to older persons... people of our age and especially on forums don't say vous to each others .... they use usually "toi" and there is nothing bad in it ....


Zaika,

Gary is over 30 but you are in your early twenties (guess). So this is at least a couple of generations ahead!

Respect to the old folk!


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Zaika,
> 
> Gary is over 30 but you are in your early twenties (guess). So this is at least a couple of generations ahead!
> 
> Respect to the old folk! Â


Sorry I am nearly 30..... eh yes ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> just to say that for us the difference between toi et vous is quite another thing in France then in England....
> 
> I tell "vous" to people to which I need the respect it means persons of another generation... especially the parents of my friends or to older persons... people of our age and especially on forums don't say vous to each others .... they use usually "toi" and there is nothing bad in it ....


And our sense of ironic humour also escapes translation.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> And our sense of ironic humour also escapes translation.


Oh but you can't beat a bit of slapstick crazy-euro humour... :

I've just come back from Florence and although I'll admit they are streets ahead in terms of style etc...the humour is painful almost to the point of violence. ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry guys but sometimes humour is something related to the mother tongue and sometimes I do not understand every sense in english.... In french it would be easier... for sure.... ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh but you can't beat a bit of slapstick crazy-euro humour... :
> 
> I've just come back from Florence and although I'll admit they are streets ahead in terms of style etc...the humour is painful almost to the point of violence. ;D


I disagree!

I think this is more a cultural thing and your inability to appreciate European things including humour. Also the language barriers don't help either.

I bet they though your humour was shite as well! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry guys but sometimes humour is something related to the mother tongue and sometimes I do not understand every sense in english.... In french it would be easier... for sure.... Â ;D ;D


Thats my point as well. Well said Zaika.

Only if you live in a foreign country and you become familiar with the language, then you can appreciate things. I was at this point 13 years ago when I came to study in the UK.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Thats my point as well. Well said Zaika.
> 
> Only if you live in a foreign country and you become familiar with the language, then you can appreciate things. I was at this point 13 years ago when I came to study in the UK.


But thankfully, since then, you've developed a razor sharp wit.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But thankfully, since then, you've developed a razor sharp wit.


No shit...  ;D man!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh but you can't beat a bit of slapstick crazy-euro humour... :
> 
> I've just come back from Florence and although I'll admit they are streets ahead in terms of style etc...the humour is painful almost to the point of violence. ;D


S'funny, also recently just got back from Venice and though how depressingly similar the kids dressed compared to us in sports wear etc, which is of course also another great cultural export from the good old US of A. 

The Italian over 30s ar definatley Â better dressed and take more pride in their appearance than yer average 35 year old, legging-clad, trainer-wearing, navel-pierced Fat UK Slag. Â

Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> But thankfully, since then, you've developed a razor sharp wit.


absolutely the funniest post I have read in ages...

The rest of this thread made me cringe...


----------

